# What is your favorite "adult" cartoon and what is your personality?



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

When I say personality, you can state your type, but also what is your general disposition like? I'm kind of wonder ing if your favorite cartoon or whether you'll even watch cartoons as an adult says something about you as a person.

I like Family Guy, and some Southpark. I used to watch it when it came on network TV late at night. Some eps were kind of horrible, but some bits were pretty spot on. I definitely like the Simpsons, and I sort of started watching Bob's Burgers, and I thought it was pretty good. I'd have to say my favorite, which is pretty obvious if you follow my posts is Futurama.

As far as my general personality: I have a rich inner world. I actually make up my own TV shows and play them in my mind before I go to bed. I can be very social and gregarious and love being around people, but I prefer being alone. I can be very straightforward and outspoken when deemed necessary, but am usually polite, becuase I think of how conflict will go in long range, and if it looks like a fight I may end up losing, then I keep my opinion to myself.


----------



## Boozoo (Jul 30, 2017)

For me is South Park and I like sarcasm here


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Does Death Note count? :wink:

As somebody who loves clever twists and turns and who feels very strongly that the best fictions are those which delve into the morality of the real world: I loved that the villain protagonist was established by the series as being the villain (as opposed to _Dexter,_ whose writers seemed to think that the villain protagonist was actually a hero), and I loved how intense the mind games were due to both the villain protagonist *and* the hero antagonist being super-geniuses at the top of their games.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm an INTJ with a goofy but wry sense of humour. I think I'm easy going, I make lots of dumb jokes and laugh a lot. My favourite cartoon is Archer, hands down. I also like the Simpsons and Futurama but the last ten years or so of those shows have been just terrible. Gimme some nineties Simpsons though and I'm happy, or Futurama pre-cancellation and revival. 

South Park is okay. Family Guy is watchable but just not really my sense of humour most of the time. I consider American Dad and The Cleveland Show to be unwatchable.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

How is Rick and Morty NOT on this list?


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Simpson17866 said:


> Does Death Note count? :wink:
> 
> As somebody who loves clever twists and turns and who feels very strongly that the best fictions are those which delve into the morality of the real world: I loved that the villain protagonist was established by the series as being the villain (as opposed to _Dexter,_ whose writers seemed to think that the villain protagonist was actually a hero), and I loved how intense the mind games were due to both the villain protagonist *and* the hero antagonist being super-geniuses at the top of their games.


I should have added Anime


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

ShatteredHeart said:


> How is Rick and Morty NOT on this list?


I forgot them. I saw a bit of that too, and liked it


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> I'm an INTJ with a goofy but wry sense of humour. I think I'm easy going, I make lots of dumb jokes and laugh a lot. My favourite cartoon is Archer, hands down. I also like the Simpsons and Futurama but the last ten years or so of those shows have been just terrible. Gimme some nineties Simpsons though and I'm happy, or Futurama pre-cancellation and revival.
> 
> South Park is okay. Family Guy is watchable but just not really my sense of humour most of the time. I consider American Dad and The Cleveland Show to be unwatchable.


The Simpsons is your Father's funny childhood friend who would show up during holidays when you were a kid who now shows up uninvited to _your_families holidays, thinking he's the life of the party with the same stale jokes he tolled 20 years ago.

Now it's just annoying and every year you wonder if this will be the time you take him out for a trip to the lakehouse and leave him behind in the middle of the woods during an off-road hike.

You _would_ feel bad but c'mon, he wore out his welcome two decades ago.


For me it's none of the above. Archer is my favorite. Though I have to keep it on the DL because I find so much of the fandom insufferable.


----------



## Crimson Ash (May 16, 2012)

Avatar the Last Airbender is, was and always will be in my opinion one of the best stories ever told with some of the most complex characters written.

Currently with the shows that are still running Archer is my favorite. Though I didn't particularly like the last season as much as the previous ones.

South Park has some funny moments but tends to get really annoying at times.

I used to watch a lot of old school Simpsons. Haven't seen any of the new seasons.


----------



## ShowMeWhatUrMadeOf (Jul 30, 2017)

I'm an INFJ and I have to say the ones I go back to over & over are "King of the Hill," "Futurama" and "Dilbert" (short-lived, but DAMN brilliant) "American Dad" is ok, largely because of Roger.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Crimson Ash said:


> Avatar the Last Airbender is, was and always will be in my opinion one of the best stories ever told with some of the most complex characters written.


 I struggled *so hard* in deciding whether to say that, but that seemed like a cartoon that adults should love, not An Adult Cartoon.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

What, no Samurai Jack, King of the Hill, Rick and Morty, or Metalocalypse?
Those are my favorites. The list isn't too bad, but none of those are my favorites. I also don't see what makes MLP, Adventure Time, or Regular "adult" cartoons.

Also my favorite is still Dan Vs cause of stuff like this:


----------



## Crimson Ash (May 16, 2012)

Simpson17866 said:


> I struggled *so hard* in deciding whether to say that, but that seemed like a cartoon that adults should love, not An Adult Cartoon.


On a surface level Avatar does seem like a run of the mill cartoon.

But scratch below the surface and there are plenty of mythological story telling interwoven within the characters and the story arcs itself. Which includes so many themes that adults can definitely understand and comprehend far better than a kid.
I'm definitely bias in my opinion of course but I grew up with it and looking back now I would still have watched it had I not see it as a teenager.

For example the lead character has to wake up and find out that his people have been subject to a mass genocide. He spends a better part of the entire story still processing it psychologically.

The crown prince Zuko is exiled by his father for defying his will and his father committed patricide, was encouraged to practice filicide by his father who in turn carried out the genocidal tendencies of his father before him. He is forced to live with a psychopathic sister and his saving grace is his wise man/mentor in his uncle who by all measures and losses still managed to survive and place himself in a position to do the most good. All the while lacking a strong maternal figure growing up after his early childhood and that is showcased quite well in his early character.

Both Zuko and Aang undergo symbolic hero journeys throughout the story in different ways. 

Even the silliest character in Sokka undergoes such huge amounts of personal growth and development in order to help himself and those around him while still retaining his witty personal quirks showcases remarkable character development and not just characters stuck in an archetype as is typical in most cartoons or even adult cartoons.

While adult cartoons tend to focus on stripped down retelling of comedic stories maybe interwoven in complex stories at times it isn't the norm of it being a common theme.

Don't get me wrong I love shows like Archer and have watched piles and piles of older cartoons when I was younger. But by my experience Avatar The Last Airbender is by far the most complete in so far as it hits so many different aspects while simultaneously also appealing to a far younger audience at the same time.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Crimson Ash said:


> On a surface level Avatar does seem like a run of the mill cartoon.
> 
> But scratch below the surface and there are plenty of mythological story telling interwoven within the characters and the story arcs itself. Which includes so many themes that adults can definitely understand and comprehend far better than a kid.
> I'm definitely bias in my opinion of course but I grew up with it and looking back now I would still have watched it had I not see it as a teenager.
> ...


 And it was *amazing* for all of these reasons and more, and I love that my baby sister is now as hooked on it as I was because it was the single greatest cartoon I can think of.

... Partially because I lost track of the live episodes once Book 3 started :crying: and now have a chance to see them for the first time once my sister and I finish Books 1 and 2. I have heard *so much* good about Book 3 that I look forward to :happy:

If we were talking about "Favorite Meaningful Cartoons," then I would award Avatar all of the points. I just have trouble thinking of the phrase "Adult cartoon" as anything other than "Adults-only." Avatar being a deep cartoon for children and adults makes it seem like exactly the opposite of a shallow cartoon for adults only.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

INFP: I'm an adult cartoon slut. Favorites are Archer, Aqua Teen Hunger Force (used TheDrizzle as a username before my current one), early Simpsons, early Southpark, Bob's Burgers (I have the cookbook!), Sealab, Futurama, and going to try Rick and Morty.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

I think another cartoon would be my favorite but I voted the Simpsons cuz it's freaking hilarious. ISTJ btw :laughing:


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm not really a fan of any of these. :laughing:

if i had to choose: family guy, simpsons, adventure time, south park


I like some anime, not all. In fact I dislike most of them. Give me some dark ass shit like _Vampire Hunter D_,_ Devil May Cry_, Spawn, Hellsing, or a rated *R* _Hellboy_. Even an R rated _Dr. Strange_.The movie _Dante's Inferno_ was great. That's my jam. That's my flayva.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I am ISTP. I'm pretty easy to amuse. Memes, slaptstick stuff, and dark humor get me most of the time.

_Rick & Morty_ is my favorite adult cartoon all the way. I like _South Park_ and it's really close to my sense of humor, but I haven't seen many episodes. Other than those two, I'm not really into adult cartoons.

My favorite animated series of all time is definitely _SpongeBob SquarePants_ and while it's not an adult cartoon, a lot of its older episodes do appeal to adults.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Archer, Neon Genesis Evangelion, Rick and Morty, Family Guy, American Dad, Futurama, Pokemon (haven't watched in years), Dragon Ball Z, Yu-Gi-Oh, Beyblades.. there's more, I don't watch the last 4 anymore though, haven't since I was a kid pretty much.

I can't stand The Simpsons. Don't mind South Park but not a huge fan. I used to like Daria.

My personality is pretty much non-existent.


----------

